# Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd May @1:30



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Myself and Wookie are both members at Hayling and we can sign in 3 guests each so are arranging a game on the above date.

So far joining us are therod, swinger, pnwokingham and possibly richart. We have space for 2 more, possibly 3 if Rich has to pull out. Cost for a guest at weekends is Â£35.

If anyone fancies joining us then let me know.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

*Correct date for this is 23rd MARCH!!*


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

I'd love too join you, my course will be mainly closed with spring foursome matchs. Also would be good to play with someone who knows where there going :lol:


----------



## wookie (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Good stuff  Paperboy - although if I play the way I did in my first comp there last week then I shouldn't follow me


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



wookie said:



			Good stuff  Paperboy - although if I play the way I did in my first comp there last week then I shouldn't follow me

Click to expand...

At least you can point me in the right direction. When I played it we aimed at marker posts and lost balls


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



Paperboy said:



			When I played it we aimed at marker posts and lost balls 

Click to expand...

Ah......but did you play to the correct marker posts?


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



drive4show said:



			Ah......but did you play to the correct marker posts?  

Click to expand...

Lol, we worked out marker posts where set up for the Whites, and we played from the yellows. Think there are some big differences, otherwise I was just a 20 handicapper hacker at the time


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



Paperboy said:



			Lol, we worked out marker posts where set up for the Whites, and we played from the yellows. Think there are some big differences, otherwise I was just a 20 handicapper hacker at the time 

Click to expand...

You'll be fine this time then because we'll be off whites


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



drive4show said:



			You'll be fine this time then because we'll be off whites 

Click to expand...

Looking forward too it. Can get any idea off where too go. Especially if I get picked for the millennium league match there in early May


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

So far we have:

D4S
Wookie
Therod
Swinger
Paperboy
PNWokingham
Richart (possible)


So definitely room for 1 more and a reserve would be handy in case Rich has to drop out.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Would love to but it's a tight month this month.... Gutted.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Would love to play but unfortunately I have already said I will play for the club that day. Last time I played there was a beckford bowl match and we got our bums spanked. I had to hit a 3 wood to the first as it was a bit windy that day.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Bumping this up as there is still room for at least 1 more.


----------



## wookie (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

My mate John has just joined there and is up for joining us.  He's happy to sign some in so a few spaces available if required.


----------



## GeneralStore (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Is there still a spot?


----------



## wookie (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



GeneralStore said:



			Is there still a spot?
		
Click to expand...

Yes no problem


----------



## GeneralStore (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

In that case please count me in


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



drive4show said:



			So far we have:

D4S
Wookie
Therod
Swinger
Paperboy
PNWokingham
Richart (possible)
Generalstore
		
Click to expand...

Anyone want to stick their name down as reserve in case richart has to drop out??


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



drive4show said:



			Anyone want to stick their name down as reserve in case richart has to drop out??
		
Click to expand...

 I am very doubtful Gordon, as I will almost certainly collecting my new toy that day. If anyone wants to play give them my place.

Cracking course, at members guest rates, playing with some infamous forumers. I am sure you will get an 8th.:thup: Probably best not to put Paul with Simon and George as he will get neck ache looking up to them.


----------



## Chisteve (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Shame would of like to play on my doorstep but busy on Sunday


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Is it march or may.... For some reason the tab title in Safari says may but thread titis says march?


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

This coming Sunday I think


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Yes this Sunday, 23rd March. I did update it in one of the early posts as I couldn't change it in the title once posted.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Chaps....anyone that is going that doesn't already have my mobile number please drop me a PM. I expect I'll be driving down with Nick and we'll probably aim to get there about 12:30

Still space for 1 more if anyone is interested as Rich is very doubtful.


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



drive4show said:



			Chaps....anyone that is going that doesn't already have my mobile number please drop me a PM. I expect I'll be driving down with Nick and we'll probably aim to get there about 12:30

Still space for 1 more if anyone is interested as Rich is very doubtful.
		
Click to expand...

Gordon, I am definitely out, as the car has arrived, and I am picking up from Smiffy on Sunday. Hope you all have a good one, and will catch up another day.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



richart said:



			Gordon, I am definitely out, as the car has arrived, and I am picking up from Smiffy on Sunday. Hope you all have a good one, and will catch up another day.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem Rich. Assume this is a brand new car? Has it got bluetooth for your mobile phone?


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



drive4show said:



			No problem Rich. Assume this is a brand new car? Has it got bluetooth for your mobile phone?  

Click to expand...

 It has SatNav which is the real reason I bought it !! My first new car for 16 years, so it should have few bits and pieces the Alfa doesn't !


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



richart said:



			It has SatNav which is the real reason I bought it !! My first new car for 16 years, so it should have few bits and pieces the Alfa doesn't !
		
Click to expand...

Like electric windows ! An automatic choke, radio cassette player (for  playing foreigner really loud):rofl:


I'll pick you up around 11.15 Gordon:thup:


----------



## wookie (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

I'll probably be there nearer 1300. 

Weathers looking a bit dodgy but better than it did at the start of the week.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Pm Sent Gordon. Aiming to be there around 12:30, so I can see how many balls I'll need due to the wind


----------



## Swinger (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

I'll be on the practice ground at 8.00am if anyone is interested.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



Swinger said:



			I'll be on the practice ground at 8.00am if anyone is interested.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard anyone refer to their woman as 'the practice ground' before Steve


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

*


Swinger said:



			I'll be sleeping in my car at 8.00am if anyone is interested.
		
Click to expand...

 *


:thup:


----------



## Swinger (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



therod said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be the first time! I'm a changed man now though! Will be running a shot game clinic at 8.15 if anyone wants to come and show me how to chip or watch all the things you shouldn't be doing.


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



Swinger said:



			Wouldn't be the first time! I'm a changed man now though! Will be running a shot game clinic at 8.15 if anyone wants to come and show me how to chip or watch all the things you shouldn't be doing.
		
Click to expand...

 Have you ever thought of putting when you are an inch off the green, rather taking a full swing with a lob wedge. The nerves to do that go at 30.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



richart said:



			Gordon, I am definitely out, as the car has arrived, and I am picking up from Smiffy on Sunday. Hope you all have a good one, and will catch up another day.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Do we know what this mystery vehicle is yet?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



murphthemog said:



			Do we know what this mystery vehicle is yet?
		
Click to expand...

My money is on an Austin Princess  :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Final call for this before boarding, one space left if anyone is interested? Meeting at 12.30 TODAY if anyone fancies filling the last space?


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



murphthemog said:



			Do we know what this mystery vehicle is yet?
		
Click to expand...

Lime green Nissan Micra 1 litre


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



PNWokingham said:



			Lime green Nissan Micra 1 litre 

Click to expand...

 I told you not to let on.:angry:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



PNWokingham said:



			Lime green Nissan Micra 1 litre 

Click to expand...

You'd think so yeah


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Not long back from this mini meet. Thanks to Gordon and Simon for signing us all in.

Gordon for being the guide around his lovely course. Some good golf was played by all and some bad stuff.
I'll leave the highlights to be mentioned by others. 
Thanks to Paul, Gordon and George for puting up with my comments every hole about my putting utt:

The curry was pretty decent as well :thup:


----------



## wookie (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

No worries Simon - glad you enjoyed and well played to come in with 34 points and take money in that wind.  With my current inability to play the game and you seeming to be playing well I'm a getting a bit worried about our HfH bet already!

Cheers to Nick and Steve for the company - as above we all played some good and some bad stuff although far too much of the latter for me.  Still good fun though and a bit of the sea air soon meant my hangover improved.

Shame I couldn't come for the curry although I didn't 100% miss out as I got home to find the Mrs had left the oven door ajar so dinner  wasn't cooked and we had to order....curry


----------



## User20205 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

thanks Gordon & Simon for hosting us. Hayling was top notch. 

I'm not sure my wife will support my country membership application. If I'm nice to her I should be OK for 2020!!

it gives me time to work on my punched iron shot into the wind. 

I'm not sure my ego could take driver/3 wood, and still be 40 yards short on the 420 yard par 4


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

As above, thanks to Gordon and Simon for hosting a great day - and a laugh on the course with George, Gordon and Simon. There was cold, there was wind (albeit a gentle breeze compared to the 50+mph gusts on the last visit), but also some light breeze and sun! I really like playing at Hayling - the surfaces are just superb, fairways and greens. Simon played very well and could easily have scored more and is a top candidate for a few shots cut over the course of the year. I started par par and had a few more but the six blobs held me back . Highlight for me on the golf side was only my fifth ever eagle on the tenth. 255 yards downwind, 16 degree hybrid all over the flag and just rolled to the low-side for an 8 foot uphiller!! I did my customary cock-up post this with a couple of blobs to follow - my last eagle in a medal was followed by a 10 on the par 4 sixth!

Was looking forward to a visit from Rich in his new Micra as I thought he would have a gentle drive west along the M27 from God's waiting rom!! But maybe he got lost if he couldn't programme the new fangled sat nav - the blue tooth may also have confused as he struggled with the pairing code for his BT landline


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Nice 2 Paul. The 12th must have been playing tough into the wind.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



srixon 1 said:



			Nice 2 Paul. The 12th must have been playing tough into the wind.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a good drive and a good 5 iron saw me in the first bunker. Out onto the green then the 2 putt.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Glad everyone enjoyed it, always a pleasure to host guests down there and well played Simon on scooping the pot  :thup:


----------



## GeneralStore (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Really good fun, thanks for hosting, the company and some good laughs

A great course, tough as my mother-in-law, although it didnt help that I had a mare.

Paul, when can I upload the video of your hip-thrusting eagle celebration?


----------



## Swinger (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*

Very good afternoon out, many thanks for hosting us Gordon and Simon and thanks to Nick and Simon for the on coure company. 
Also well done to Simon for winning. 
The highlight of the day for me was managing to get up the 6th with 2 irons while my two plaing partners hit the best drive and woods I saw them hit all day only to come up short, not bad for a guy with a broken leg!
Also enjoyed he Laimpoint discussion, think it could be the next big thing that nobody needs!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*




			Laimpoint
		
Click to expand...

 hehehe, there's a whole thread there somewhere mate. #laimpoint #misseverything!!


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



PNWokingham said:



			Was looking forward to a visit from Rich in his new Micra as I thought he would have a gentle drive west along the M27 from God's waiting rom!! But maybe he got lost if he couldn't programme the new fangled sat nav - the blue tooth may also have confused as he struggled with the pairing code for his BT landline 

Click to expand...

 Sat Nav working and safely in the garage. Had a bit of trouble getting the metal that surrounded in though.

Sorry to miss the golf, but it was probably too cold and windy for me. I bet Nick looked miserable.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



richart said:



			Sat Nav working and safely in the garage. Had a bit of trouble getting the metal that surrounded in though.

Sorry to miss the golf, but it was probably too cold and windy for me. I bet Nick looked miserable.

Click to expand...

That's just my normal face!!

I'm pleased you made it back. With  that much power and with your famous sense of direction,  I expected you to be found by Australian search plane somewhere in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Hayling mini meet - Sunday 23rd March @1:30*



therod said:



			That's just my normal face!!

I'm pleased you made it back. With  that much power and with your famous sense of direction,  I expected you to be found by Australian search plane somewhere in the Indian Ocean. 

Click to expand...

 I had a navigator who knows all about this new technology. Just need to hide the keys from her.


----------

